# I bought some eletric cutouts for my goat, where to mount swtich?



## Ozzhead (Jul 18, 2006)

They should be here anyday now. Any ideas where i should maybe put it so it looks like a clean semi factory install?


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

best place is by the window swicth:cheers


----------

